# OpenLDAP unter RedHat 9



## AlexD1979 (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich arbeite gerade an einem OpenLDAP - Projekt und komme schon beim Einstieg nicht weiter =( 

Ich habe mir einen OpenLDAP Server von Redhat auf dem gleichnamigen OS installiert. (Pakete:  openldap-devel, openldap-client, openldap-server)

Wenn ich nun eine LDAP-Datenbank erstellen möchte, bekomme ich beim 
ldapadd  -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=oisoft,dc=com"  -W -f global.ldif

immer die Fehlermeldung nach eingabe des Passwortes (das richtig ist!)

adding new entry "ou=global-addressbook"
ldap_add: No such object

ldif_record() = 32


und mehr nicht. Diese Fehlermeldung sagt mir nichts und nach reichtlich googlen bin ich selber schon ganz google *G*. Hat jmd eine konkrete Idee warum es nicht funktioniert oder weiß jemand ein wirklich gutes Tutorial oder Anleitung, mit der ich einen LDAP-Server zum laufen bekomme?!

Im Anhang sind die slapd.conf, ldap.conf, global.ldif  im Zip. Bitte schaut doch mal rein und gebt mir einen Denkanstoss ich bin echt am Ende der Weisheit angelangt.


----------

